# Pyraminx Blindfolded....



## MasterofRubix (Aug 21, 2006)

How do you solve the pyraminx blindfolded? I'm trying to come up with it on my own, but I need some tips and possibly algs if possible to solve it. Memorizing techniques/methods would help also.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 21, 2006)

I haven't really done the pyraminx in the last 15 years, but back than I was able to "just see" the first layer. This is basically just three insertions. After I had done two of these insertions I was always able to see the last algorithm. Including twisting off the four "corners" a complete solve would always take less than 15 moves.

So for blindfolding I would recommend:
1) Just see (and remember) the three insertions.
2) Perform these insertions in your head and see the last algorithm.
3) Remember the four corner-rotations.
4) Check fase 1.
5) Perform fase 3.
6) Perform fase 1.
7) Perform fase 2.
8) Cheer for yourself.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 21, 2006)

Seems easy enough. Thanks for the tip! I'll get to it right away.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 21, 2006)

AvGalen, do you also remember the times you got back then?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 21, 2006)

I think something like 10 seconds. I only measured time for the 3x3x3 (about 70 seconds) back then.

For the pyraminx it was all about "fewest moves". This was one of the puzzles I developed my own method for. Actually, I developed all of my methods myself, except for the 3x3x3 and "Nintendo Ten Billion Barrel"


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Stefan, are there any tips you can give me for solving the pyraminx blindly? Anything from anyone could help.


----------



## pjk (Nov 29, 2006)

Sounds like an interesting idea. Stefan, have you done it before?


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jan 12, 2010)

avgalen, do you now an way too see the last layer more easy?


----------



## Shortey (Jan 12, 2010)

manyhobbyfreak said:


> avgalen, do you now an way too see the last layer more easy?



Bump?


----------



## Toad (Jan 12, 2010)

Morten said:


> manyhobbyfreak said:
> 
> 
> > avgalen, do you now an way too see the last layer more easy?
> ...



Only a 3 and a half year bump... This could be a record


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Mar 25, 2011)

Bump. Anyone have a cycle?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 25, 2011)

R' U' R U' R' U' R (counterclockwise edge cycle)


----------

